# Milan in standby: terremoto in vista?



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.

C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso, legati tra loro.*

Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. C'è movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana.



Gandini,Maldini e Leonardo. Stop. Speriamo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

E stiamo perdendo tempo che é oro.... questa settimana ci costerà 2 anni di tempo....


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.*
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.



Bisogna cambiare TUTTO. Ma tutto tutto. Forza!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2018)

19 e 21 luglio. Due numeri da segnare in rosso sul calendario e puntarci 10 euro al lotto su Milano ruota fissa.

19 il tas ci fa la grazia e il 21 singer apre le danze del mercato con iniezione di 50 milioni affidandoli al nuovo DS, e al Mr. Conte


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> 19 e 21 luglio. Due numeri da segnare in rosso sul calendario e puntarci 10 euro al lotto su Milano ruota fissa.
> 
> 19 il tas ci fa la grazia e il 21 singer apre le danze del mercato con iniezione di 50 milioni affidandoli al nuovo DS, e al Mr. Conte



Fosse davvero così, tornerebbe l'entusiasmo.

Mi basterebbe "solo" Conte in panca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fosse davvero così, tornerebbe l'entusiasmo.
> 
> Mi basterebbe "solo" Conte in panca.



Il problema più impellente è proprio quello... Mancanza totale di entusiasmo. 

Con il cinese, l anno scorso c'è stato un hype mostruoso... Se il 21 luglio non succede nulla, il battito rimane piatto. Elliot deve dare la scarica ai nostri cuori fermi.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.*
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.


Mi pare chiaro che nessuno sa nulla ne tantomeno le intenzioni di Singer; detto questo 3 possibilità : 1) tutti via , nuova dirigenza e nuovo allenatore= speranza in un futuro migliore 2) via di mezzo; qualcuno rimane qualcuno va= speranze in un futuro migliore ma dipende chi viene sostituito e da chi 3) cambia nulla o poco= speranze pari a 0 , si può iniziare a piangere


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Mi pare chiaro che nessuna sa nulla ne tantomeno le intenzioni di Singer; detto questo delle 3 possibilità : 1) tutti via , nuova dirigenza e nuovo allenatore= speranza in un futuro migliore 2) via di mezzo; qualcuno rimane qualcuno va= speranze in un futuro migliore ma dipende chi viene sostituito e da chi 3) cambia nulla o poco= speranze pari a 0 , si può iniziare a piangere



Pienamente d'accordo con te, sui tre punti. Perfetto.

Ma più che speranze zero, sarebbe profonda depressione calcistica.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il problema più impellente è proprio quello... Mancanza totale di entusiasmo.
> 
> Con il cinese, l anno scorso c'è stato un hype mostruoso... Se il 21 luglio non succede nulla, il battito rimane piatto. Elliot deve dare la scarica ai nostri cuori fermi.



Serve il debrifillatore, siamo tra la vita e la morte


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E stiamo perdendo tempo che é oro.... questa settimana ci costerà 2 anni di tempo....



ma sei serio quando dici queste cose?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna cambiare TUTTO. Ma tutto tutto. Forza!



.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2018)

Io mi accontento anche di mercato a saldo zero, ma con un AD nuovo e competente, DS nuovo e competente, e Conte in panchina. 
Non me ne frega nulla dei colpi da 100 mln per quest'anno, se mi cambiano il management con gente seria e preparata più Conte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma sei serio quando dici queste cose?



Sono serissimo.
Penso che se entro 15 gg no abbiamo portato a casa le cessioni che ci serve fare, non le faremo piú, senza cessioni, niente acquisti e comunque bilancio in passivo che si somma a quello di quest anno.
Annata di transizione a cui dovrá seguire una campagna dove devi recuperare 100 milioni per non violare troppo il fpf, quindi altra campagna cessioni e arriviamo al 2020.

Si deve lavorare e farlo in fretta.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2018)

Eh sì, c'è guerra. Vediamo chi la spunta


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.*
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.



Il fatto che sia tutto bloccato può essere un buon segno.

Ma diciamolo piano che poi, come sempre, prendiamo sempre mega mazzate.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io mi accontento anche di mercato a saldo zero, ma con un AD nuovo e competente, DS nuovo e competente, e Conte in panchina.
> Non me ne frega nulla dei colpi da 100 mln per quest'anno, se mi cambiano il management con gente seria e preparata più Conte.



Sinceramente, ormai anche io non vedo l’ora che arrivi l’Antonia.

Ci avete fatto una mazzo tanto questi 2 anni che non vedo l’ora di seguire la sua cavalcata verso lo scudetto in barba a CR7.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, ormai anche io non vedo l’ora che arrivi l’Antonia.
> 
> Ci avete fatto una mazzo tanto questi 2 anni che non vedo l’ora di seguire la sua cavalcata verso lo scudetto in barba a CR7.



Meglio richiamare Vincenzella, eh? 

Lui si che è un vincente!

Conte, ovviamente, con un Milan del genere non vincerebbe nulla. E' un grande allenatore, mica Dio. Però stai sicuro che tutti darebbero il 110%.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio richiamare Vincenzella, eh?
> 
> Lui si che è un vincente!
> 
> Conte, ovviamente, con un Milan del genere non vincerebbe nulla. E' un grande allenatore, mica Dio. Però stai sicuro che tutti darebbero il 110%.



Perché con Gattuso non danno il 100%?

Rino nella sua fettina é arrivato terzo. Dal fenomeno, quanto meno mi aspetto quanto fatto dal Napoli l’anno scorso.

Comunque, arrivasse, forza Conte e forza Milan.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, ormai anche io non vedo l’ora che arrivi l’Antonia.
> 
> Ci avete fatto una mazzo tanto questi 2 anni che non vedo l’ora di seguire la sua cavalcata verso lo scudetto in barba a CR7.


Beh dai sappiamo tutti che lo scudetto per i prossimi 3 anni e ipotecato ; dubito invece che vinceranno la c.l anche con CR7 ....li e altra storia. Quanto a Conte il suo arrivo sarebbe sintomatico di una squadra che verrebbe certamente rinforzata e potrebbe finalmente lottare alla pari con quelle che dovrebbero essere le nostre rivali ossia Inter Roma Napoli; al contrario se in società si continuerà a puntare sugli "aziendalisti" a cui tutto va bene credo che le future nostre rivali saranno anzi continueranno ad essere Torino Atalanta Samp Fiorentina etc etc etc


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh dai sappiamo tutti che lo scudetto per i prossimi 3 anni e ipotecato ; dubito invece che vinceranno la c.l anche con CR7 ....li e altra storia. Quanto a Conte il suo arrivo sarebbe sintomatico di una squadra che verrebbe certamente rinforzata e potrebbe finalmente lottare alla pari con quelle che dovrebbero essere le nostre rivali ossia Inter Roma Napoli; al contrario se in società si continuerà a puntare sugli "aziendalisti" a cui tutto va bene credo che le future nostre rivali saranno anzi continueranno ad essere Torino Atalanta Samp Fiorentina etc etc etc



Allegri... aziendalistissimo.
Ancelotti..... the father of aziendalisti
Di Francesco...... aziendalista
Spalleetti........ l’anno scorso ancora un pó si smonta per le contorsioni nel fare l’aziendalista
Inzaghi......... aziendalistissimo

Conte per due volte si é fatt cacciare a ritiro iniziato.

Lavorare in accordo alla societá non é un difetto, é un pregio, tanto se la societá ha deciso che bisogna far quadrare i bilanci quello fa e i capricci dell’allenatore sfasciano solo l’ambiente.

Se la societá non fa que che serve é la societá a dover cambiare (se puó), non l’allenatore a dover fare i capricci.


----------



## Boomer (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.*
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.



A tempo debito ( speriamo entro breve ) verranno silurati tutti. Ancora la gente non ha capito che Elliott vince sempre. La vittoria ,nel suo caso, sarebbe rivendere il Milan ad una cifra molto più alta rispetto a quella con il fondo la ha acquisita e sappiamo tutti l'unica via per alzare il valore di un club.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

La spaccatura è sicuramente colpa di Allegri, Abate e Montolivo


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2018)

ma dai su mi pare ovvio che non arriverà nessun conte quest'anno, il ritiro è iniziato quindi sostegno a chi c'è. spero invece venga sostituito subito fassone che ha raccontato un sacco di bugie. mirabelli deve saper lavorare in modo completamente diverso da quanto fatto fino adesso perchè ci serve un altro approccio, altrimenti via subito anche lui.


----------



## gabuz (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna cambiare TUTTO. Ma tutto tutto. Forza!



.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Per il Milan è un momento di standby, come visto nell'affare Locatelli - Sassuolo. Due ipotesi: La prima è che la proprietà vuole prendere tempo. La seconda è che è possibile che ci sia un terremoto dietro. Con incontri con possibili nuovi dirigenti.
> 
> C'è una *spaccatura all'interno del Milan. Da una parte Fassone e dall'altra Mirabelli e Gattuso a sua volta legati tra loro.*
> 
> Ci sono stati contatti con *Carnevali, Leonardo e con altri dirigenti*. Ci sono movimenti. La settimana prossima potrebbe esserci un nuovo organigramma o potrebbero esserci gli stessi dirigenti di oggi. Situazione molto particolare e delicata. Qualcosa si muove e si muoverà nel fine settimana con incontri in programma.



Ci resta solo che pregare.


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fosse davvero così, tornerebbe l'entusiasmo.
> 
> Mi basterebbe "solo" Conte in panca.



Ma guardiamo la realtà, ma davvero sperate che un conte viene al milan in questa situazione senza coppe senza mercato con un programma praticamente inesistente? 
Preghiamo che rimangono tutti i big che abbiamo e con i crediti e le vendite dei cessi prendiamo un attaccante e un esterno.
Per quest'anno sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Fatevi una domanda: se Gattuso dovesse lasciare il Milan, quali altri club potrebbe allenare?


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono serissimo.
> Penso che se entro 15 gg no abbiamo portato a casa le cessioni che ci serve fare, non le faremo piú, senza cessioni, niente acquisti e comunque bilancio in passivo che si somma a quello di quest anno.
> Annata di transizione a cui dovrá seguire una campagna dove devi recuperare 100 milioni per non violare troppo il fpf, quindi altra campagna cessioni e arriviamo al 2020.
> 
> Si deve lavorare e farlo in fretta.



ahhaha ma che stai dicendo. Rilassati. 
Ti ho detto che abbiamo un anno di tempo per le cessioni e sistemare il bilancio, quello del 2017 si è chiuso il 30 giugno.
Adesso è iniziato un altro. E comunque in un mese ( non 15 giorni come scrivi) si possono fare tantissime cose, basta avere le competenze e gli agganci giusti. Via il duo incompetente per il bene del Milan!!


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, ormai anche io non vedo l’ora che arrivi l’Antonia.
> 
> Ci avete fatto una mazzo tanto questi 2 anni che non vedo l’ora di seguire la sua cavalcata verso lo scudetto in barba a CR7.



1) Stai parlando tu che per un anno ci hai ammorbato con Conte che eri sicurissimo venisse al Milan ed eri stracontento? Lol.

2) Nessuno pretende di vincere lo scudetto.

3)E' uno dei pochi se non forse l'unico che da questa rosa mediocre in larga parte (a proposito grazie ai due meravigliosi dirigenti che per te sono i migliori al mondo Fessone e Mirabelli <3) può trarne il 100% se non di più e farli rendere più delle loro possibilità. Non vinceremo lo scudetto, ma almeno ho la certezza che lotteremo per andare in champions!!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahhaha ma che stai dicendo. Rilassati.
> Ti ho detto che abbiamo un anno di tempo per le cessioni e sistemare il bilancio, quello del 2017 si è chiuso il 30 giugno.
> Adesso è iniziato un altro. E comunque in un mese ( non 15 giorni come scrivi) si possono fare tantissime cose, basta avere le competenze e gli agganci giusti. Via il duo incompetente per il bene del Milan!!



Tra l'altro se non erro, Mirabelli si era gia mosso settimane se non mesi prima di essere ufficializzato. Magari anche quello nuovo ha gia iniziato a muoversi sotto traccia.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fatevi una domanda: se Gattuso dovesse lasciare il Milan, quali altri club potrebbe allenare?



palermo, frosinone,benevento,carpi,ecc ecc. Al massimo Udinese, Bologna, Sassuolo.
Questo al momento il target per lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se non erro, Mirabelli si era gia mosso settimane se non mesi prima di essere ufficializzato. Magari anche quello nuovo ha gia iniziato a muoversi sotto traccia.



me lo auguro...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se non erro, Mirabelli si era gia mosso settimane se non mesi prima di essere ufficializzato. Magari anche quello nuovo ha gia iniziato a muoversi sotto traccia.



Ma se ancora devono fare “i colloqui?”

Il ds non ha bisogno della delibera del consiglio e del cda, si puó cambiare subito.


----------



## Salina (14 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> palermo, frosinone,benevento,carpi,ecc ecc. Al massimo Udinese, Bologna, Sassuolo.
> Questo al momento il target per lui.



Si confondono chiacchere con fatti, uno conte al milan per ora non ci viene, almeno che non gli dai 20 milioni l anno. Gattuso ha preso una squadra che non stava in piedi che prendeva 3gol da tutte le squadre che ci hanno precedute in classifica e con giocatori che sembravano delle mozzarelle pur non essendole bonucci e romagnoli in primis,e arrivato il buon ringhio e ha rimesso apposto fisicamente e tatticamente una squadra,ha fatto tornare a giocare come sapevano alcuni calciatori di valore, altri che non ci si aspettava come chalanoglu , o calabria, esplosi, ha ridato valore ad una rosa che si era deprezzata, nel finale abbiamo pagato lo sforzo di rifare una preparazione a dicembre,ma si acclama spalletti che con due competizioni in meno e entrato in champions con una rosa nettamente superiore al Milan,non tenendo conto che con il passo tenuto da gattuso e sempre con 2 competizioni in meno I nero azzurri sarebbero arrivati 15 punti dietro al Milan.questi sono I fatti il resto sono chiacchere suggestionate dall emotivita del tifoso milanista in questi anni dove ce sempre qualcuno che deve pagare quando non lo merita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Si confondono chiacchere con fatti, uno conte al milan per ora non ci viene, almeno che non gli dai 20 milioni l anno. Gattuso ha preso una squadra che non stava in piedi che prendeva 3gol da tutte le squadre che ci hanno precedute in classifica e con giocatori che sembravano delle mozzarelle pur non essendole bonucci e romagnoli in primis,e arrivato il buon ringhio e ha rimesso apposto fisicamente e tatticamente una squadra,ha fatto tornare a giocare come sapevano alcuni calciatori di valore, altri che non ci si aspettava come chalanoglu , o calabria, esplosi, ha ridato valore ad una rosa che si era deprezzata, nel finale abbiamo pagato lo sforzo di rifare una preparazione a dicembre,ma si acclama spalletti che con due competizioni in meno e entrato in champions con una rosa nettamente superiore al Milan,non tenendo conto che con il passo tenuto da gattuso e sempre con 2 competizioni in meno I nero azzurri sarebbero arrivati 15 punti dietro al Milan.questi sono I fatti il resto sono chiacchere suggestionate dall emotivita del tifoso milanista in questi anni dove ce sempre qualcuno che deve pagare quando non lo merita.



Brava, bravissima. Concordo e applaudo.
Aggiungo che Conte é uno inngrado di litigare anche con Ciccio, il nipote di nonna papera (ergo Willian). Nin ci serve uno cosí avendo Gattuso che da tutto quello che da Conte, ma con un lato umano enormemente superiore.


----------



## Mic (14 Luglio 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Si confondono chiacchere con fatti, uno conte al milan per ora non ci viene, almeno che non gli dai 20 milioni l anno. Gattuso ha preso una squadra che non stava in piedi che prendeva 3gol da tutte le squadre che ci hanno precedute in classifica e con giocatori che sembravano delle mozzarelle pur non essendole bonucci e romagnoli in primis,e arrivato il buon ringhio e ha rimesso apposto fisicamente e tatticamente una squadra,ha fatto tornare a giocare come sapevano alcuni calciatori di valore, altri che non ci si aspettava come chalanoglu , o calabria, esplosi, ha ridato valore ad una rosa che si era deprezzata, nel finale abbiamo pagato lo sforzo di rifare una preparazione a dicembre,ma si acclama spalletti che con due competizioni in meno e entrato in champions con una rosa nettamente superiore al Milan,non tenendo conto che con il passo tenuto da gattuso e sempre con 2 competizioni in meno I nero azzurri sarebbero arrivati 15 punti dietro al Milan.questi sono I fatti il resto sono chiacchere suggestionate dall emotivita del tifoso milanista in questi anni dove ce sempre qualcuno che deve pagare quando non lo merita.



Non vorrei andare o.t. ma dove sarebbe la squadra nettamente superiore alla nostra? Ho sentito dire spesso questa cosa ma per me è una grossa eresia... 
L’unico che ho invidiato a loro è icardi, per il resto eravamo lì come valori, anzi, avevamo anche qualcosa in più secondo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 1) Stai parlando tu che per un anno ci hai ammorbato con Conte che eri sicurissimo venisse al Milan ed eri stracontento? Lol.
> 
> 2) Nessuno pretende di vincere lo scudetto.
> 
> 3)E' uno dei pochi se non forse l'unico che da questa rosa mediocre in larga parte (a proposito grazie ai due meravigliosi dirigenti che per te sono i migliori al mondo Fessone e Mirabelli <3) può trarne il 100% se non di più e farli rendere più delle loro possibilità. Non vinceremo lo scudetto, ma almeno ho la certezza che lotteremo per andare in champions!!



1) io Conte ho sempre detto che era prendibile, ma sempre l’ho odiato e sempre l’odieró almeno fino a quando nonnarriverá al Milan. Inoltre non pensavo che Gattuso fosse cosí bravo.

2) scudetto no, ma secondo posto si, é un fenomeno! Terzo giá ci é arrivato Gattuso nela sua permanenza al Milan.

3) Sono certo che sará cosí.... lui é un fenomeno. Sono certo che l’avrebbe fatto anche con De Sciglio, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Niang e Bacca, visto che la nuova rosa equivale a quella precedente secondo te.


----------



## Salina (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Brava, bravissima. Concordo e applaudo.
> Aggiungo che Conte é uno inngrado di litigare anche con Ciccio, il nipote di nonna papera (ergo Willian). Nin ci serve uno cosí avendo Gattuso che da tutto quello che da Conte, ma con un lato umano enormemente superiore.


E aggiungo se in questo momento di caos I calciatori non ci stanno abbandonando e per gattuso, ma non so fino a quando riuscira a farlo, non sento un solo giocatore alzare una critica velata al mister nemmeno quelli che il campo lo vedevano poco.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Luglio 2018)

Ancora con la barzelletta di Gattuso che era terzo, ha tirato fuori la grinta dai giocatori, bravissimo, preparatissimo, i segmentini e via dicendo.


E niente, finché riescono a vendere fumo fanno bene, a novembre arriverà Simone o chi per lui e se infila un mese di grazia sarà il nuovo salvatore


----------



## Garrincha (14 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> palermo, frosinone,benevento,carpi,ecc ecc. Al massimo Udinese, Bologna, Sassuolo.
> Questo al momento il target per lui.



Gattuso non allenerebbe nessuna squadra della massima serie di nessun medio-grande campionato, allenerebbe nelle serie A in Lettonia o Ucraina, è un Zenga che è riuscito laddove l'originale non ha mai realizzato il sogno di allenare la sua ex squadra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso non allenerebbe nessuna squadra della massima serie di nessun medio-grande campionato, allenerebbe nelle serie A in Lettonia o Ucraina, è un Zenga che è riuscito laddove l'originale non ha mai realizzato il sogno di allenare la sua ex squadra



Su quali basi?


----------



## Zenos (14 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso non allenerebbe nessuna squadra della massima serie di nessun medio-grande campionato, allenerebbe nelle serie A in Lettonia o Ucraina, è un Zenga che è riuscito laddove l'originale non ha mai realizzato il sogno di allenare la sua ex squadra



Concordo.


----------



## cobalto59 (14 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso non allenerebbe nessuna squadra della massima serie di nessun medio-grande campionato, allenerebbe nelle serie A in Lettonia o Ucraina, è un Zenga che è riuscito laddove l'originale non ha mai realizzato il sogno di allenare la sua ex squadra



Solite parole a caso per aprire bocca e dargli fiato.


----------



## varvez (14 Luglio 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Solite parole a caso per aprire bocca e dargli fiato.



No, mi spiace ma ha ragione. Gattuso ha approfittato di un Non-Milan come Inzaghi e Seedorf prima di lui


----------

